# Stunning Young Model II



## Erik McCormick

Met up with Brooke and her mother the other day. They are wanting Brooke to try and get into modeling, so they came to me to take some photos. Here are a few:




























Taken with Nikon D700 and all natural light (no flash or reflectors).


----------



## DScience

very very very nice. What glass did you use to take these? Also, did you use a tripod ?


----------



## Erik McCormick

I didn't use a tripod.  I don't think I've ever used one to do portraits!  The first photo I believe was taken with a Sigma 150 f/2.8 and the rest were taken with the Sigma 70-200 f/2.8.  And thank you for the comments


----------



## GeneralBenson

Nice photos.  I really like your post work.  I think the one critique that come to me on almost all of these photos, is 'hair control'.  First, photo the hairs going against the grain on top of her head bother me, second photo; the clump of sticking up hair, at the top of the frame bothers me; third photo, the stray bit sticking into her neck bothers me; fourth photo is good; and fifth photo, the few stray hairs that stick into or near her right eye bother me.  She has awesome hair with great energy to it, but that always comes at the price of keeping it in line.


----------



## IgsEMT

> Taken with Nikon D700 and all natural light (no flash or reflectors).


a) My hat off to you young man  *<-- a PERSON WHO UNDERSTANDS LIGHTING!!!*
b) great composition, use of environment.
c) what the H*** am I going on - LOOK AT (A) 
*GREAT JOB!!!*


----------



## sinjans

Lovely set. 3 is my fave. Sets a nice mood


----------



## Nicholas James Photo

Great set Erik


----------



## keith foster

I found these beautiful and inspiring.  I hope to some day be able to shoot even close to this level of photo.  Even if there is a way to improve on these, I would be as proud as I could be to be able to replicate what you have done in these.  
Great job and thanks for posting!


----------



## jackieclayton

beautiful!!! both model and pictures are stunning!  i love her poses


----------



## RPetterson

I love these. In order to get that effect do you have to use those settings? My lense will only go down to 3.5? Just getting stated would love the input.


----------



## rocdoc

Very nice. She has really interesting eyes, I think you would want to showcase them more and take more close-ups like the first and last pic.


----------



## craig

Strong work!!!!!!!!!! Very clean and modern feel. 

Love & Bass


----------



## boogschd

purrrrty 

<3


----------



## Iron Flatline

Well done.


----------



## Inst!nct

do you have any more photos youre willing to share? id love to see some more


----------



## Erik McCormick

Thanks for all the comments and critiques.  I understand about the hair.  She was actually pretty mad about her hair as it didn't come out the way she wanted...and on top of that, it was a pretty breezy day.

Here are a few more including some with straight hair:


----------



## JMLPictures

I absolutely LOVE her eyes! Very unique but gorgeous! Great set of pictures! Very well done!

Josh


----------



## bhphotography

great work!


----------



## bennielou

Beautiful work!


----------



## bwlergh

Wow, this girl should be on covers of cds  Nice one


----------



## Shockey

Nice series.
I like the comp. settings and use of depth of field.


----------



## AMP

I love these photos! I have that purple dress!


----------



## erzyhazel

lovely model, good shot, but you need to do more hair job before taking a picture... number 2 is not to good for me... the hair disturbing me


----------



## suki

These pics are excellent! Love her eyes!

Hair doesn't bother me so much as her squatting in the first set that you posted, I see this pose from time to time and every time I see it it bugs me. Although, being of asian decent i'm always squatting but in a pic it just doesn't seem right. Other than that, I really love all the shots!


----------



## Casshew

I like #4 with her crouching the best, all beautiful photos of a gorgeous girl.


----------



## mikeinsc

The very last pic with the purple dress is my fav. She looks very sultry in the shot.


----------



## Dominantly

Gorgeous model and photos..... Love #4.


----------

